# Grocery T-8 to LED Conversions



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a grocery store waiting on me to do a proposal estimate to convert all the old sleeved t-8 lighting to LED's. This would be the whole store. Combination of Closed coolers,Open Tiered types, and floor type facing up . I've already begun searching suppliers on these systems. Any leads on good kit's systems would be appreciated. So far, I like the GE systems. I'm also somwhat perplexed on figured labor hours on a project this big as it's multiple types of coolers and we don't have huge experience (actually any) in retrofitting coolers. If I took a guess I would say 4-6 hrs per typical cooler freestanding double doors. The tier'd ones look harder to predict as one 8' x 8' ft one could have 12 - t8's already and it would need either lot's of strips with ballast or alot of cutting and soldering into a couple ballast. Any idea's on labor times and products for this application? I need all 5000k Led's too. All 120V


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

We do this stuff

First learn the lingo, they are called multideck cases not tiered.

Next thing to consider is who is stripping all the product and how much can be stripped at a time.

The ballasts in multidecks are behind all the shelves so all the product has to be pulled, all the shelves have to go and the covers behind the shelves need to go.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

These are pretty labor intensive, and the ballasts are often remote from what I've seen. Some people don't like working on them, as they are concerned about creating air leaks and being responsible. 

We did some samples at a store, and the tech had a booger of a time figuring out where some of the ballasts were. I imagine they get predictable after awhile, but moving product in and out must be factored into that time, as well as working in a cold environment. And, if you are using linear tube replacements, how are you hard wiring the new unit? 

These are not the kind of projects I like.


----------



## Phase2Face (Oct 28, 2012)

I was involved in retrofitting freezer cases and cooler under shelve lights in several Albertson's stores. We had 8 people doing the entire store in 2 nights using GE led strips and drivers, very straight forward retrofit. 4000k went to the meat sections to make meat look more appealing warmer shade and 5000k everywhere else.


----------



## Steven Rothschild (Nov 7, 2012)

*Ballasts or No Ballasts*

If it is all T8 or T12 you can use T8 LED lamp retrofits that either use T8 electronic ballasts or T8 LED lamps that use line voltage. Both types are available, but the later requires 120v line voltage so areas of use may be limited. For instance you could not use T8 LED line voltage versions in a freezer with 277v. 

If the supermarket is using utility rebates some utility rebates will allow T8 LED lamp retrofits and some will not. If not, is the ceiling a grid/tile ceiling? If yes there are 2x2 and 2x4 LED troffers that are available for the ceiling.


----------

